
New York town grapples with cryptocurrency mining in shipping containers - ilamont
http://northcountrynow.com/news/massena-delays-cryptocurrency-meeting-discuss-code-changes-0230298
======
downrightmike
Town deems land as surplus, takes it. Cryptominers approach to buy the parcel
of land to build a mine. Town is delaying meeting so they can either 1. figure
out how much they can milk from the Cryptominers. That or 2. if they want to
disallow all mining in shipping containers. The article doesn't say. I'm
betting on #1.

